
Recommend learning resources on 3g/LTE/5g - berserkpi
Basically I want to go beyond the classic business-like knowledge on this cell phone networks matter. Most things I&#x27;ve read are too superficial. I really want to understand things like Channels, Scrambling codes, etc.<p>Thank you!!
======
nsndnd
[https://www.sharetechnote.com](https://www.sharetechnote.com)

I'm not familiar with the lower layers but found the website above helpful to
get an introduction.

